# LAN Package Server



## Niatross (Feb 16, 2014)

I want to setup my own package server on my LAN. I want to make sure I do it correctly. Are the following steps correct:

1) Setup an FTP server

Question:
Any special settings that I need to setup to make this work correctly?

2) Download the package repository

Note:
The package repository will be downloaded from the following site since the FreeBSD team has removed the "package-7-stable" repository from all their FTP mirrors:

http://mirror.ancl.hawaii.edu/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable

Obviously, since "package-7-stable" is never going to change, I'll only be downloading this repository once. No synching will ever need to take place in the future.

Question:
What method (AKA: protocol) would you use to download the repository (ex: wget, scp, rcp, rsync)? BTW: How can I tell if the site listed (above) supports "rsync"?

Question:
Do most people only download the "Latest" directory when they setup a package server on their LAN, or do they download everything (All, Latest, Categories, etc)?

3) Setup each client with a "PACKAGESITE" variable to point to the FTP server (on their LAN) that contains the package repository

4) Run pkg_add -r <package> on a client to test that a package will actually install

Am I missing anything?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2014)

It's been said before and I'm going to say it again. Stop using an old and unsupported version!

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Niatross (Feb 17, 2014)

Let's pretend I'm running 9.x...and answer the question.

BTW: This 7.x platform is not exposed to a WAN. No security is required. It's a two workstation segmented LAN so quit reminding me to upgrade. Do we understand each other?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 17, 2014)

You may upgrade by package some dependency, then find that the package for the program depending upon that dependency, is not available, and being an unsupported version would not be able to build it.  Why not print out the list of your installed ports, and the list of packages available at that repository from the few caterories you may find useful, and just upgrade a select few?  Be advised that the pkg_add command has  a few switches that should be used in that case so that it does not look to add ports you may not have installed and install without them, just issuing warnings about it.  Not to ignore the other questions, just to hopefully lessen your time and effort in achieving something workable for the end result.


----------



## Niatross (Feb 17, 2014)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> You may upgrade by package some dependency, then find that the package for the program depending upon that dependency, is not available, and being an unsupported version would not be able to build it.  Why not print out the list of your installed ports, and the list of packages available at that repository from the few caterories you may find useful, and just upgrade a select few?  Be advised that the pkg_add command has  a few switches that should be used in that case so that it does not look to add ports you may not have installed and install without them, just issuing warnings about it.  Not to ignore the other questions, just to hopefully lessen your time and effort in achieving something workable for the end result.



I'm interested in learning how to setup a Package Server on a two workstation LAN.

I wanted to know if the 4 steps (above) are correct. I'm only going to be installing two packages on one of the workstations. That's it. I'm more interested in learning how to setup a Package Server on a LAN than dependency issues. For Christ sakes, this is a test bed situation. Not a "live" environment. In fact, I'm going to tear this crap down once I learn how to setup a Package Server on a LAN.

Can somebody out there just please answer the questions (above)?

Am I on the right track with the questions I'm asking?

*Act like i'm setting this up on a FreeBSD 9.x*. How would I setup a Package Server on a LAN in FreeBSD 9.x?

No wonder why people don't want to migrate to FreeBSD. You get the runaround in these forums half the time with no one answering your questions.

I understand what your telling me about dependencies, but could you please answer the questions I have asked (above).


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2014)

What are the two packages?  Do they have a lot of dependencies?

Probably most people don't see the sense in setting up an obsolete package system when it will discontinued in August.  The situation is no different for FreeBSD 9 than it is for FreeBSD 7.


----------



## Niatross (Feb 17, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What are the two packages?  Do they have a lot of dependencies?
> 
> Probably most people don't see the sense in setting up an obsolete package system when it will discontinued in August.  The situation is no different for FreeBSD 9 than it is for FreeBSD 7.



I don't care what most people think when it comes to your quote of:  "*most people don't see the sense*".

What I do care about is someone answering my questions on these forums.

The two packages have one dependency each. These packages are very, very, very small.

Pretend I'm on FreeBSD 10.x and I'm setting up a Package Server on a LAN.

Could you please answer the questions I have asked (above)?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2014)

What exactly are the reasons you can't (or won't) upgrade to a supported version? I can think of only one reason why someone would stick to 7 and that doesn't bode well.


----------



## Niatross (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## Niatross (Feb 18, 2014)

*Package Server*

I just brought up a FreeBSD 10.x virtual machine

I want to setup my own package server on my LAN. I want to make sure I do it correctly. Are the following steps correct:

1) Setup an FTP server

Question:
Any special settings that I need to setup to make this work correctly?

2) Download the package repository

Question:
What method (AKA: protocol) would you use to download the repository (ex: wget, scp, rcp, rsync)? BTW: How can I tell if the site listed (above) supports "rsync"?

Question:
Do most people only download the Latest directory when they setup a package server on their LAN, or do they download everything (All, Latest, Categories, etc)?

3) Setup each client with a PACKAGESITE variable to point to the FTP server (on their LAN) that contains the package repository

4) Run `pkg_add -r <package>` on a client to test that a package will actually install

Am I missing anything?


----------

